# Animal Crossing Abridged



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2011)

Animal Crossing. The Movie. Abridged. By LittleKuriboh.

...no, it doesn't exist yet. But it CAN!






If people donate enough to Japan in favor of the Animal Crossing movie, then LittleKuriboh will abridge it!!


And if you don't know who LittleKuriboh is or what an Abridged Series is, then you need to watch Yu-Gi-Oh: The Abridged Series. Now.

Or this will do. (Warning, language and stuff. Or whatever, blah.)


----------



## rafren (Apr 8, 2011)

And you got me excited. . . D:

Donate to Japan!


----------



## Pieman (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope he makes the ANimal Crossing movie abridged because the Yu-GI-Oh is hilarious


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2011)

I don;t understand it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 13, 2011)

The Animal Crossing movie is losing. =(


----------



## Matthewop (Jun 10, 2011)

i don't understand it too...


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 10, 2011)

now you got me wanting to donate some cash to japan.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2011)

The video won't work. :-(


----------

